
For the Living, a Donated Face, For the Dead, a Lifelike Replacement - dr_
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/05/nyregion/face-transplant-3-d-printed-mask-donor-nyu.html
======
booleandilemma
Could we maybe combine this with the face generation technique mentioned on HN
a couple days ago to design faces from scratch? This way we don’t have people
walking around with “previously used” faces.

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/02/technology/ai...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/02/technology/ai-
generated-photos.html?_r=0)

~~~
freedomben
Dude seriously that's a _great_ idea. I wonder if the algorithm for face
generation could work 3 dimensionally as well and still be accurate.

------
freedomben
After being installed on the new body, does the face look like the donor did
or is it changed? I would imagine the new bone structure would change it at
least a bit.

Would the recipient of the face be able to unlock the donor's iphone with it?
So many questions.

------
taneq
So does this mean (for people who don't go the cremation route) that in a few
decades we're going to have coffins containing skeletons with creepy plastic
faces?

~~~
UseStrict
Death masks were already a thing, castings of the faces of the dead. I guess
they'll wonder why we started storing them in the caskets.

